
Show HN: Barbra – Make online study groups to share goals, flashcards and notes - gavribirnbaum
https://barbra.io
======
gavribirnbaum
Hi folks, we built Barbra to help students share resources and motivate each
other to learn during the semester.

Specifically, students invite classmates to a study group, pick a daily/weekly
learning goal, and compete for who can hit their goal most often.

We are trying to put all the tools one needs to learn in one place.

This is quite early stage and we would love to hear if you think this would be
useful to you?

------
EricMeier
Beautiful UI. Can I import my decks from Anki?

~~~
gavribirnbaum
We are still working on it, but definitely soon. If you need it urgently, then
just write me at gabriel@barbra.io and I'll find a way to get the deck to
Barbra.

